# Engine Block VIN Location



## sitruc75 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello. I bought a 1969 GTO and was trying to locate the VIN on the block. I know where the VIN should be but it is not there. I found what I believe is the VIN stamped but it's in an odd place. It is beside the block code. Has anyone ever seen this before? I will attach pics of the actual VIN and where it should be stamped. I will also attach pics of where I found it.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Would be a real oddity, if not a tipoff to a restamped Pontiac block, to find the Fremont plant stamped confidential VIN up & down next to the timing cover like blocks stamped (late '68 and later) out of other assembly plants.

Fremont typically stamped up high, often just a little lower than what you are showing and at an angle. Many times the gangstamp tool was quickly held and struck at an angle and the last few numbers will trail off, very hard to discern what they are. The original "70 and '71 Fremont stamped Pontiac blocks I have also used a different size font than did the home Pontiac plant.


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Cool, I didnt know that.


----------



## Jlombardi (Dec 24, 2017)

I bought a 1969 GTO recently and had the same issue finding the code to authentcate the claim of numbers matching. I can only find the YS code a and no numbers. I have looked everywhere I can see without taking parts off the engine. Very poorly kept engine compartment. Someone told me a few weeks ago to look behind the lower radiator hose but it went there either. Is there anywhere else I can look? I am not sure where the pics you showed are on the engine. Was one near the water pump?

Jim.


----------



## sitruc75 (Jun 8, 2018)

I will attach 2 pictures. The first pic is where the block code WT is located as it should be. The second is where I found the VIN stamped. I used some paint stripper and a toothbrush to remove some of the paint on the block.


----------

